

Radio's Regulatory Roadblocks - How the FCC slows new wireless technologies - werner
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/telecom/wireless/radios-regulatory-roadblocks/0

======
biohacker42
I will give 1000 tasty internet cookies to anyone who can find a short
comic/pamphlet which explains how the spectrum is regulated and how it could
be greatly improved. It was a great and simple explanation with pictures, but
google fails me and I can't find it.

~~~
werner
This might help: <http://www.ntia.doc.gov/osmhome/allochrt.pdf>

~~~
biohacker42
This is good but the one I'm looking for was more like comic. With examples of
how say police monopolize the spectrum for emergencies now,and how they could
still get priority in a more dynamic system.

